# Used Revolution...side-effects?



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
So I treated Smee for mites a few days ago, when my revolution finally showed up in the mail. I ordered the sort for kittens, and applied the proper dosage as per Nancy's post in the health section.
I first noticed the mites about a week and a half ago, and to help relieve him a bit I gave him a bath with a little olive oil to help his skin. Since then I actually hadn't been able to find any mites on him and his skin improved greatly, but I applied the revolution just in case there were any remaining mites, as I doubted the bath would eliminate them completely. Since the application his skin has gotten pretty dry and peel-y looking. Just wanted to be sure it wasn't anything to be worried about, but would this be the skin irritation that revolution can cause? Or should the irritation only appear around the area that I applied the revolution?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't heard of reactions with the Revolution but I think I remember reading awhile back that if they have mites that oil can aggravate the situation. Sorry to hear you guys are going through a mite situation and hope the little one feels better soon


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm...yeah, I'm not sure about the oil, but it was quite a while ago and the dry skin has only come about recently. I had heard before that putting a little bit in the final rinse would help with dry skin a little, which was what I had done.

Another update: he seems to be having quite a bit of dandruff.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to be a pest but, come on guys! If anyone has any insight for me it would be a big help.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Did it start roughly after the change in weather? Not sure where exactly you are in Minnesota, but its about the same northern position as I am here in NNY. I've noticed my guys seem more dry than they were during the summer.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

That would make sense actually! I'm originally from around the cities but I'm in Duluth now for the academic year. It has been getting colder, and I'm told the air up here is dryer :shock: that must be part of it, right?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

My guy suddenly got very dry flaky skin two weeks ago. I was shocked, his fleece bedding was covered with dandruff! I bought some flaxseed oil capsules and poked 2 with a needle and drained the oil in to a measuring cup and filled it up with warm water. I didn't give Hejji a bath, just stuck him in his mini bathtub and gently poured the flaxseed oil/water mixture over him, then snuggled him till he was warm. I also have started adding about 1/2 a capsule to chicken baby food that he gets on M/W/F. Within one week his skin looks amazing, no flakiness at all  

Before I bought the flaxseed oil I tried to do the rinse with olive oil and had bad results. His skin did not improve, and I think unlike flaxseed oil the olive oil doesn't allow his skin to breathe because he got really stinky from it  

Give the flaxseed oil capsules a try. Buy the capsules instead of the liquid oil because it can go bad fast (unless you want to use some for yourself, excellent in smoothies!). 

Good luck


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will have to try that out, sounds like a better idea than the oil 

p.s. I've also noticed that he seems to get a little smellier with even the tiniest bit of olive oil...very interesting!


----------

